# طلب نسخة عربية من الكود البريطاني



## ياسر كليك (29 أبريل 2008)

الإخوة أعضاء المنتدي المحترمون
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وعاطر التحايا
أنا مشارك جديد في المنتدي أبحث عن نسخة عربية من الكود البريطاني ولم أجد مكان لإرسال الطلب سوي من هذا الرابط 
أتمني أن أجد طلبي أو من يدلني علي مكان وجوده
لكم جميعا أوفر التقدير


----------



## م و الأندلسي (8 مايو 2008)

و عليكم السلام
عذرا لكن ما هو الكود البريطاني


----------

